# Keynote pour iPad : modèles de slides



## Archaon42 (1 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

J'hésite à acheter cette application pour l'iPad car mon but serait d'utiliser des slides créées de toutes pièces par mes soins et je ne suis pas convaincu que le transfert de mes modèles de slides soit réalisable entre mon mac et l'iPad.

Je ne suis d'ailleurs pas non plus certain que ceci fonctionne réellement bien.

Par exemple: http://www.tuaw.com/2010/04/09/five-ways-keynote-for-the-ipad-badly-misses-the-mark/

Pouvez-vous me confirmer ces limitations ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2011)

Je te confirme bien certaines limitations malheureusement.

Il faut faire extrêmement attention, mais pour ma part, je n'ai pas trop de soucis de conversion. Je ne dois pas utiliser de fonctions trop spécifiques ou de polices exotiques.


----------



## Archaon42 (3 Avril 2011)

As tu essayé de créer des slides à partir d'un modèle personnalisé conçu sur ton mac ?
Comment fais tu pour transférer le modèle de l'appli mac vers l'appli iPad ?


----------



## Gwen (3 Avril 2011)

Oui, j'ai transféré mes fichiers Keynote déjà créés sur mon iPad en le connectant tout simplement en USB et en allant dans l'onglet Application sur iTunes. Là, Keynote apparaît et il suffit de glisser ses fichiers du Mac vers le iPad.


----------

